
Backpage.com Seizure and What Happens to Seized Domains - mxpxrocks10
https://securitytrails.com/blog/backpage-seize
======
mxpxrocks10
Here is the related discussion fro the Reuters.com story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932)

